# You can run... but you can't hide.



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Some of us live in a remote area, some live rural and can pretty much hold our own, some here live in cities, both large and small.... but ALL OF US live in a time of receding privacy, assaults on constitutional rights, and just overall societal insanity.

Wife: Why do you wear a gun in the house?
Husband: Because of government spying.
Wife laughs.
Husband laughs.
Echo laughs.
Husband shoots Echo.
It was a good day.

In time, all the information/data that's "out there" now in separate places will be combined. The clouds can converge, or interact with each other, easily. There already private/public entities sharing space.

https://www.bizjournals.com/washing...unches-secret-region-for-intel-customers.html



> Nov 20, 2017
> 
> Amazon Web Services (AWS) said Monday it's launched a cloud service for the federal government's intelligence community that can host software and data classified at the "secret" level.
> 
> ...


Here is a list of _some_ of the data gatherers, for us to keep in mind, as we make choices throughout the day.

Biometric ID (DHS)
FaceScan (smartphone, Apple/FaceBook)
Phone location tracking
CC cameras everywhere
Smart Appliances (WiFi capable/readable in your home: TV, fridge, home security)
Smart Meters (utility companies)
CDC & ACA infiltration of 2A(gun) & 4A(privacy) rights via requirements to digitize/upload patient data.
FFL, ATF forms
RealID
"Anonymous," surveys online/mail/phone.
Driving habits (the ODBII readers some companies give out)
Any/All image cloud sharing services.
Microsoft Telemetrics (this varies from purchased to application usage. By default it is ALL sent to Microsoft)
Internet Usage/Time/Amount (This is recorded by ISP's and is often used in criminal cases)
Garbage use (This varies by city, so not quite universal yet.)
Buying history (Those loyalty cards, Amazon)
Browsing history (Google, Microsoft etc)
Call history (NSA, Phone carriers)
Political Party Affiliation (When you register to vote)
All Apps you install ON your phone or computer, gathers location data and various history.
Echo Dot
Amazon Alexa
Google Home

_Thanks to TCJ44, juskom95, and rstanek for contributing to the list.
******************

EDIT TO ADD: Toefoot's most excellent post, #24 below, belongs in the OP:

_


> Data mining and taxes are what the government requires today and even ideology comes second to this power. Now parents unwillingly or knowingly start that file via school district websites when registering children, report cards, attendance, sick days, behavior and when you move to a new district, couple this to healthcare and social media today's children are well known prior to graduation and hitting the streets.
> 
> Ripe for abuse and manipulation at many levels. No such thing as low profile with government/Private Corp anymore and "privacy" and "Constitution" is just a word to keep the masses calm.
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Your electronic signature is unavoidable today. In fact, if you don't have one, you will stand out like a searchlight to the agencies keeping databases. Perversely, insisting on privacy may attract even more attention by these data gatherers.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Your electronic signature is unavoidable today. In fact, if you don't have one, you will stand out like a searchlight to the agencies keeping databases. Perversely, insisting on privacy may attract even more attention by these data gatherers.


 True. Might be better to just avoid providing information where possible... rather than a positive insisting on privacy.

Here's another two from today's news: the first is the twitter keeping everything especially the sex messages; the second is google's new grab for facial recognition data. IMO the second one is the worst.

https://www.projectveritas.com/2018...u-post-online-including-private-sex-messages/

https://www.rt.com/usa/416021-facial-recognition-database-google/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Fifty years ago, we worried about a microphone placed in our TVs that the gubbamint was using to listen to us.

Today, we ask an anonymous internet-connected device if our dog will eat spaghetti.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If you file taxes, you’ve been barcoded and your in the system, being off the grid no more......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fifty years ago, we worried about a microphone placed in our TVs that the gubbamint was using to listen to us.
> 
> Today, we ask an anonymous internet-connected device if our dog will eat spaghetti.


Right. Our privacy isn't just being 'taken'.... we're giving it up gladly!! 
Well, some folks are. Not all of us.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> If you file taxes, you've been barcoded and your in the system, being off the grid no more......


 True - but they don't need my 'face' to hook up with it. Yeah I know it's on my old Drivers License. But my spending patterns aren't out there, nor are a lot of other things. It isn't easy, keeping as low a profile as possible in these times.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Agree with the low profile, the less the better, don’t attract needless attention.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you have a mail box at the end of the driveway or a PO box?? If so what's the point??


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

If you're asking me? Our mailbox is a mile away, we empty it when we come down, it's usually got flyers & junk mail in it that makes good fire starter.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha. Being here puts us on all kinds of non government approved lists.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yep. Which is why I dont type about anything I have they might be interested in.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Browsing history (Google, Microsoft etc)


If they looked at my browsing history they might think I was a strange person.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> If they looked at my browsing history they might think I was a strange person.


I know they would think I am strange, besides they already do, have for a long while.

I run a broad spectrum of searches that could lead to all sorts of speculation about my sanity, purpose and stability.

They have a 201 with plenty of paper in it, and training certificates, from Knox, Sandia, Edgewood, Seward and Picatinny.

I think they might have the idea of a turn to EOS status.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Big brother grows stronger and more confident by the day. What is he to do with us?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At a point I don't care. Retired Army they know a lot about me. Both Sons Army , wife Marine. I am darn sure they figured out what that means. One thing they know is I am not someone to mess with. Don't give a darn they know I own firearms. It may be good they know. I have already lived 3/4 of my life when gone so will a lot of the information they have collected value. I do not use face book , or any other form of social media other than this sight and a Motorcycle forum. Have no use for social media.
I made up my mind at a very young age to not live in fear. Trump is exposing the dirt more will come out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl;158 Your on5082 said:


> Yep. Which is why I dont type about anything I have they might be interested in.


You've done been had! Your now on the PF list!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That's the one nice thing about being a 'boomer. Think of all the boogeymen I have seen.

I went to kindergarten in Quonset buildings used by soldiers of WWII and Korea. Across the street was a Nike site, those were missiles to shoot down Soviet ordnance and planes. People were digging bomb shelters in their backyards--which ultimately became root cellars.

Two years later I was a "duck and cover" kid.

When JFK was shot, I was in eighth grade, and the class prayed. The rumor was the Soviets were coming.

In college I watched Madison stores burn and Sterling Hall get blown up. This was an SDS movement called "bringing the war home."

The "cocaine cowboys" and the Bloods and Cripps followed as I took my first adult job.

My point is that there will always be villains, users and abusers and easy riders. The good news is that all of them bleed, and in most cases they are nothing but talk used to generate fear and obtain a free ride.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Camel923 said:


> Ha. Being here puts us on all kinds of non government approved lists.


Yes, but 'who' are we? Real names anyone?:vs_no_no_no: That's rhetorical BTW.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> You've done been had! Your now on the PF list!


Yes. And damn proud of it. Now if you'll excuse me...gonna go pour bleach on my hard drive. :vs_laugh:



0rocky said:


> Yes, but 'who' are we? Real names anyone?:vs_no_no_no: That's rhetorical BTW.


Me? I'm nobody & plan on staying that way. :vs_wave:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Your electronic signature is unavoidable today. In fact, if you don't have one, you will stand out like a searchlight to the agencies keeping databases. Perversely, insisting on privacy may attract even more attention by these data gatherers.


Indeed. I actually opened a Facebook account last month. My privacy settings are maxed and I haven't added friends but I am following some pages of interest. A rather curious mix of interests that would make you scratch your head - lol. As I'm applying for positions with the State, it struck my first interviewers as odd that I had zero social media presence. In 2018, when interacting with the everyman/masses, not being 'connected' gets you noticed and not necessarily in a favorable light.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

0rocky said:


> Yes, but 'who' are we? Real names anyone?:vs_no_no_no: That's rhetorical BTW.


My name is Denton. Really.

"They" know me, already, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Hemi45 said:


> Indeed. I actually opened a Facebook account last month. My privacy settings are maxed and I haven't added friends but I am following some pages of interest. A rather curious mix of interests that would make you scratch your head - lol. As I'm applying for positions with the State, it struck my first interviewers as odd that I had zero social media presence. In 2018, when interacting with the everyman/masses, not being 'connected' gets you noticed and not necessarily in a favorable light.


Thanks for your reply, Hemi45, and I respect your position - I just very much disagree with it. IMO - playing into the game, even nominally, supports and perpetuates it. But that's what Facebook counts on - others pressuring you (everyone) into partaking in social media. Pffft.

Good luck with your job hunt!


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Data mining and taxes are what the government requires today and even ideology comes second to this power. Now parents unwillingly or knowingly start that file via school district websites when registering children, report cards, attendance, sick days, behavior and when you move to a new district, couple this to healthcare and social media today's children are well known prior to graduation and hitting the streets.

Ripe for abuse and manipulation at many levels. No such thing as low profile with government/Private Corp anymore and "privacy" and "Constitution" is just a word to keep the masses calm.

The one thing shithole/3rd world Nations have going is data mining is still very difficult at the individual level. I am happy that I am 55 now, do not think that I would want to be entering this world with the way things are, human farming for the benefit of government and private entities.

Gawd help us all when they can fully manipulate DNA and embryos.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> Data mining and taxes are what the government requires today and even ideology comes second to this power. Now parents unwillingly or knowingly start that file via school district websites when registering children, report cards, attendance, sick days, behavior and when you move to a new district, couple this to healthcare and social media today's children are well known prior to graduation and hitting the streets.
> 
> Ripe for abuse and manipulation at many levels. No such thing as low profile with government/Private Corp anymore and "privacy" and "Constitution" is just a word to keep the masses calm.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Toefoot. I put it up in the OP.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Excellent post Toefoot. I put it up in the OP.


Thanks but most already new this, it does help typing it out loud  for my sanity. Do not know how old you are but the times of the 8 track and a matchbook cover was a good life.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> Thanks but most already new this, it does help typing it out loud  for my sanity. Do not know how old you are but the times of the 8 track and a matchbook cover was a good life.


That they were, and my music started with '45s


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Thanks but most already new this, it does help typing it out loud  for my sanity. Do not know how old you are but the times of the 8 track and a matchbook cover was a good life.


Other than the 8 Track, I agree.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Indeed. I actually opened a Facebook account last month. My privacy settings are maxed and I haven't added friends but I am following some pages of interest. A rather curious mix of interests that would make you scratch your head - lol. As I'm applying for positions with the State, it struck my first interviewers as odd that I had zero social media presence. In 2018, when interacting with the everyman/masses, not being 'connected' gets you noticed and not necessarily in a favorable light.


In today's job market the qualifying doesn't end with one's resume, attractive candidates are then vetted by a look on their social media accounts.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Yes. And damn proud of it. Now if you'll excuse me...gonna go pour bleach on my hard drive. :vs_laugh:


I'm keeping my hard drive, my plan is just to deny knowing anybody named Denton!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> That they were, and my music started with '45s


Just a kid, you are.

I started with 78 RPM records AND with steel needles with a diaphragm modulated Victrola horn.

Then graduated to tube type amplifiers along with 45 RPM records.

In the office was an Dictaphone, used wax cylinders for recording dictation by the steno.

The thing was windup, no electric.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I signed up for FaceBook besides--believe it or not--the current members of my MC communicate this way.

I was on for maybe a month, turns out the site is drivel, and I finally figured out the way you can cancel yourself. Believe it or not, my site is still there, and if I just open the title page they want me to re-enlist.

Why? My dog farts better jokes.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> In today's job market the qualifying doesn't end with one's resume, attractive candidates are then vetted by a look on their social media accounts.


Agree - and I dont think even Zuckerberg saw this coming...



The Tourist said:


> I signed up for FaceBook besides--believe it or not--the current members of my MC communicate this way.
> 
> I was on for maybe a month, turns out the site is drivel, and I finally figured out the way you can cancel yourself. Believe it or not, my site is still there, and if I just open the title page they want me to re-enlist.
> 
> Why? My dog farts better jokes.


After you go through the 'delete' process - if you dont log/click back in for 14 days - it's gone (from your and public view, data will always be on the servers).


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

This is getting ridiculous.

It used to be 'big brother' - was the government. 
It might be still...but there's another player vying for position, using social engineering.
When _that_ war begins... you know who is going to lose...and it wont be either of them.

*Facebook Reminds Publishers: 'We're In Charge'
Masters of Universe Re-Tweak What the Almighty Algorithm Lets You See'*

From the link...


> Any influence over news is also influence over politics, which is why Facebook's initial ban, and then reinstatement of a pro-life movie caused such a stir. *Facebook, with over 2 billion active users, has become essential to the promotion of political causes and content.* Like it or not, that gives them the power to both promote or crush grassroots movements, should they choose.


Facebook Reminds Publishers: 'We're In Charge' - Breitbart


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The question is not whether your on their radar, you are. The question is when are the frogs done to their liking.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> The question is not whether your on their radar, you are. The question is when are the frogs done to their liking.


And people wonder why I scream about this stuff...lolol.

Hey @*Denton* - What ever happened to the idea of having a prepforums page on Facebook with articles and all that linking to the forum here?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> After you go through the 'delete' process - if you dont log/click back in for 14 days - it's gone (from your and public view, data will always be on the servers).


I think that's what happened. I probably didn't wait (I'm OCD) for the full two weeks.

Oh, then someone (probably an old enemy or former girl friend) created an account with my real name. Yikes, that took a lot to straighten out...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> And people wonder why I scream about this stuff...lolol.
> 
> Hey @*Denton* - What ever happened to the idea of having a prepforums page on Facebook with articles and all that linking to the forum here?


I have no idea. @Cricket had the flu and might not be back up to speed.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Hope she feels better and decides to not do it 

Seem's Amazon is going to help out the CIA a bit more...over in the UK, lol. 
It'll be in the States soon enough.

*Amazon's creepy plan to put a camera and microphone in every BEDROOM with launch of its £120 Echo Spot 'smart alarm'*

Amazon´s Echo Spot is coming to the UK later this month | Daily Mail Online


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> And people wonder why I scream about this stuff...lolol.
> 
> Hey @*Denton* - What ever happened to the idea of having a prepforums page on Facebook with articles and all that linking to the forum here?


Shhhhhh ..........


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Take a picture of your bedroom with no one in it. Blow it up to a nice clear picture, with a decent pixel count. Turn the camera to the picture, and then have a peaceful night's sleep...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> I have no idea. @Cricket had the flu and might not be back up to speed.


The first step will be finding out if we have members willing to write guest author articles so that we can have an article section.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Take a picture of your bedroom with no one in it. Blow it up to a nice clear picture, with a decent pixel count. Turn the camera to the picture, and then have a peaceful night's sleep...


What if you talk in your sleep? :vs_worry:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Do you have a mail box at the end of the driveway or a PO box?? If so what's the point??


We have a box at a local UPS store... because snow plows.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I look at IBM every once in a while. They make machines like Watson, and servers, and they have a Cloud service. And they make POWER 8 processors, which no one has heard of, for their servers. So what? 
They are moving ahead with machines, that have potent abilities to keep track of you; and so is Amazon, and so is Microsoft, and so is Apple. If you are not alarmed at the power of a police state using data bases, you should be. The state and the tech companies are working as one in ways; and the companies have no loyalties, they just sell information.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Seem's Amazon is going to help out the CIA a bit more...over in the UK, lol.
> It'll be in the States soon enough.
> 
> *Amazon's creepy plan to put a camera and microphone in every BEDROOM with launch of its £120 Echo Spot 'smart alarm'*
> ...


Wow. If you think that ^^^^ was creepy...look at this.

Amazon Patents Wristbands to Track Employee Movements - Breitbart*
Amazon has been granted patents for employee wristbands, which would track workers and tell them where to go.*

The wristbands, which Amazon filed patents for in 2016, would be able to "pinpoint the location of warehouse employees and track their hand movements in real time," while managers would be able to monitor their performance,

"The proposed system includes ultrasonic devices placed around the warehouse, the wristbands themselves, and a management module that oversees everything," they explained. "The wristbands also feature an ultrasonic unit that's used to track where the worker is in relation to any particular inventory bin. *If their hands are moving to the wrong item, the bracelet will buzz.*"​


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Your electronic signature is unavoidable today. In fact, if you don't have one, you will stand out like a searchlight to the agencies keeping databases. Perversely, insisting on privacy may attract even more attention by these data gatherers.


The government can find out all they want about me, but if I don't carry a cell phone, (and I don't even own one), they're going to have a very hard time finding me at my bug-out location come martial law. If martial law hits, and you're bugging-out, DON'T bring your car or cell phone, and wrap your drivers license in tin-foil. Put your tin-foil hat on too!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got more prints and records in the alphabet soup than you can shake a stick at. Pretty sure they know everything I do and where to pick me up at any time.



MountainGirl said:


> Yes. And damn proud of it. Now if you'll excuse me...gonna go pour bleach on my hard drive. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Me? I'm nobody & plan on staying that way. :vs_wave:


One day a device shredder service came to our work sight to do away with various hard-drives and memory devices (shredded onsite). I knew about it ahead of time. On the day, I walked by and deposited 6 or 8 drives and said, "Here's some more". The fellow just waved and I went back to work, happy.



SOCOM42 said:


> Just a kid, you are.
> 
> I started with 78 RPM records AND with steel needles with a diaphragm modulated Victrola horn.
> 
> ...


I loved playing with my Great-Grandmother's Victrola! 
and I still have some tube radios.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> The proposed system includes ultrasonic devices placed around the warehouse, the wristbands themselves, and a management module that oversees everything," they explained. "The wristbands also feature an ultrasonic unit that's used to track where the worker is in relation to any particular inventory bin. *If their hands are moving to the wrong item, the bracelet will buzz.*"
> [/INDENT]


Wonder if it buzzes while a feller is taking a piss ..... as long as his hands are moving the right item?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Wow. If you think that ^^^^ was creepy...look at this.
> 
> Amazon Patents Wristbands to Track Employee Movements - Breitbart*
> Amazon has been granted patents for employee wristbands, which would track workers and tell them where to go.*
> ...


Saw this crap the other day. If the owner of my company so much as hints at this I will be gone. No questions asked or answered. Gone.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Saw this crap the other day. If the owner of my company so much as hints at this I will be gone. No questions asked or answered. Gone.


The boss's wristband buzzed the instant you created your post................ :tango_face_wink:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The boss's wristband buzzed the instant you created your post................ :tango_face_wink:


*^^^ Best Post of the Thread !!! ^^^*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many companies have for some time used GPS auto tracking and Company cell phone tracking and company laptop computer to monitor what employees at every level are doing. Using vehicle GPS they knew if the truck sat 2 minutes at a coffee stop. Took a longer route to a location. Many were equipped with in cab cameras pointing in not out.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Many companies have for some time used GPS auto tracking and Company cell phone tracking and company laptop computer to monitor what employees at every level are doing. Using vehicle GPS they knew if the truck sat 2 minutes at a coffee stop. Took a longer route to a location. Many were equipped with in cab cameras pointing in not out.


Right. And - I think doing that is okay; businesses have a right to not be abused by employees.

The difference here, imo, is this new stuff is too close to chipping humans...which will someday be commonplace. All for our own security and convenience of course.

I mean - wouldn't you like a little chip in your wrist?? Think how cool that would be!! Easy to scan at the checkout counter, if you're ever injured all your medical records would be right there for the hospital scanner to access, all your everything rfid through your phone to the cloud!! Unlimited possibilities!!

:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Right. And - I think doing that is okay; businesses have a right to not be abused by employees.
> 
> The difference here, imo, is this new stuff is too close to chipping humans...which will someday be commonplace. All for our own security and convenience of course.
> 
> ...


I believe this will happen to our Soldiers, Marines and Airmen within a decade in some form.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> I believe this will happen to our Soldiers, Marines and Airmen within a decade in some form.


I hope not. And maybe not - since this just happened:

https://conservativetribune.com/mil...s-then-realizes-mistake-after-looking-at-map/

*Military Issues Fitbit to Soldiers, Then Realizes Mistake After Looking at Map*

"The Global Heat Map, published by the GPS tracking company Strava, uses satellite information to map the locations and movements of subscribers to the company's fitness service over a two-year period, by illuminating areas of activity," The Washington Post reported.
The heat map shows populated areas in the United States and in Europe lit up like a Christmas tree. The map doesn't show specific users, but areas that have frequent activity.​


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Right. And - I think doing that is okay; businesses have a right to not be abused by employees.
> 
> The difference here, imo, is this new stuff is too close to chipping humans...which will someday be commonplace. All for our own security and convenience of course.
> 
> ...


 Some agreement company needs to hold employees accountable. Here is a sample of what I saw and how it was used.
Manager GPS auto report said he was doing 75 in a 45 zone He was told he was no longer needed. This was right after a costly cash the company paid out. Turned out latter he was on a highway next to a 45 zone. He was not speeding.
Maintenance crew called out on winter emergency working 24 hours straight through stopped for food and coffee to go. 5 days unpaid off. Unauthorized stop. Later found to be unreasonable but they were never made whole and it stayed on their employment record. Mangers are reward for the number of employees they can write up. another crew again emergency derailment called out in the middle of the night. Cam showed two in the back sleeping in route 1 fired one 30 days off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I hope not. And maybe not - since this just happened:
> 
> https://conservativetribune.com/mil...s-then-realizes-mistake-after-looking-at-map/
> 
> ...


 All ready does. Sensor attached to uniform send signal to Satellite Army can track location of every soldier and view it like a video game. query location Company C 1 BN 1 PLT show all. Dot for each soldier. Not in full use but it does exist . I have used it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> All ready does. Sensor attached to uniform send signal to Satellite Army can track location of every soldier and view it like a video game. query location Company C 1 BN 1 PLT show all. Dot for each soldier. Not in full use but it does exist . I have used it.


I believe you, and pray that the 'game' is never hacked by enemy targeteers.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The more sophisticated technology becomes, the harder it is to keep contained, our technology is out pacing our humanity.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I believe you, and pray that the 'game' is never hacked by enemy targeteers.


 Tied into and part of the modern day Battle field com system. Pretty darn secure encryption changes daily and if something did fall into wrong hands it would do them no good. Bigger danger to soldiers is the own cell phones.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The boss's wristband buzzed the instant you created your post................ :tango_face_wink:


He put trackers on all the salesman's trucks a few years back. Now, every now and again, I go out at 2 or 3 in the morning and start the truck and he gets an alarm. Pisses him off no end. :devil: What's he going to do? Fire his number one? No, he just bitches and keeps telling me to quit doing it. I, of course, assure him that I will. :vs_lol:


----------

